# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Volvo 8700LE 6*2

## Sami Aaltonen

Tässä olisi kuvia Jokeri linjalla palvelevasta Volvon paikallisliikenteen lippulaivasta. Joukossa myös muitakin jo ehkäpä täällä nähtyjäkin kuvia.

http://kuvablogi.com/blog/1949/6/

Isompi esittely autosta löytyy myös täältä, sisältäen kuvablogissa olevia kuvia, toivottavasti kuvat näkyvät:
http://www.flightforum.fi/forum/inde...64630.140.html

----------

